# WINCC Visualisierung für Anwender bereitstellen https oder andere einfache Lösung



## Rene1981 (25 März 2021)

Hallo an alle User des tollen Forums,

ich bin neu in dem Forum und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Wir haben eine WinCC Viso auf einem Mini-PC laufen, dort werden Maschinendaten visualisiert. Zugriff ist mittels VNC und Remote Desktop möglich, leider kann da aber nur eine Person gleichzeitig zugreifen, zudem kann der User auch Programme schließend oder Änderungen am Mini-PC vornehmen.

Wäre eventuell per VNC-Zugriff für mehrere User gleichzeitig möglich? Kann ich die Rechte auf View Only im Siemens Smart Server einstellen? Falls ja wie und brauche ich mehrere User?

Webinterface wurden mir am besten gefallen, aber dafür ist die Pro-Lizenz notwendig. Da wir die Lösung nur für eine geringe Zeit benötigen, macht  das Upgrade wenig Sinn, da wir im nächsten Jahr auf eine andere Software umsteigen.

Fällt euch sonst etwas ein, wie ich ein Programm eben WinCC für mehrere User gleichzeigt darstellen kann? Wichtig die User sollen nur dieses Programm sehen, sonst nichts ändern können. Die Lösung sollte zudem einfach und kostengünstig sein.  

Besten Dank für eure Rückmeldungen.

VG,

René


----------



## ducati (25 März 2021)

Rene1981 schrieb:


> Die Lösung sollte zudem einfach und kostengünstig sein.



Ich geh mal davon aus, Ihr habt jetzt eine TIA WinCC Advanced-Runtime 

Stellt noch eine zweite dazu! Ist die einfachste Variante. 

Nach TIA WinCC prof oder WinCC 7 kann man die Advanced Runtime nicht hochrüsten! Da müsstest alles neu machen.

Gruß.


----------



## faust (25 März 2021)

Hallo René,

wenn WinCC Advanced, dann bietet sich der SmartServer an:
+ ist mittlerweile kostenlos (Moment: bin mir bei Advanced Runtime nicht sicher...)
+ kann einfach im Projekt aktiviert werden
+ kann als "View only" konfiguriert werden (dann aber auch wirklich nur "zuschauen", gar keine Bedienung)


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Rene1981 (25 März 2021)

Hallo Fred,

danke für deine Rückmeldung, ja wir haben die Advanced Lizenz. SmartServer ist installiert. Gibt es da die Möglichkeit das mehrere Benutzer mit unterschiedlichen Berechtigungen auch gleichzeitig zugreifen? Also 1 Benutzer mit Bedienung und 1 Benutzer mit View Only.

VG,

René


----------



## faust (25 März 2021)

Hallo René,

du kannst getrennte Passwörter für die beiden Zugriffsarten "Full access" und "View only" angeben.
Allerdings gibt es keine richtige Benutzerverwaltung.

Gleichzeitiger Zugriff ist einstellbar, weiß allerdings nicht, wo da die Grenze ist.


WICHTIG:
Derjenige mit FullAccess-Zugriff hat auf der Bedienoberfläche die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie der Bediener vor Ort!
Konkurrierende Zugriffe auf die Bedienoberfläche werden mit einem Spezialcursor angezeigt.
Es kann eine Zeit eingestellt werden, wie lange der jeweils andere Zugreifende "gesperrt" wird (Standard ist 10 Sekunden).


Gruß, Fred


----------



## ducati (25 März 2021)

Also das wär mir neu, dass gleichzeitig zwei verschiedene VNC Nutzer sich verbinden können und sich z.B. verschiedene Bilder anschauen... seit welcher Version soll das gehn?


----------



## PN/DP (25 März 2021)

Alle VNC-Clients sehen den selben Bildschirminhalt. Einer mit "View only" kann allerdings nur zuschauen, was die anderen Clients oder der Bediener direkt am Panel machen.

Harald


----------

